# solere



## ANGELİCA

Ciaoooo!
che cosa "si suole"?Non ne posso trovare il verbo semplice? Potreste aiutarmi? gRAZİE


----------



## Necsus

Il verbo è _solere_, ormai non molto usato, tranne in alcune espressioni cristallizzate (si suol dire), e significa _essere soliti_, _avere l'abitudine di_.


----------



## ANGELİCA

grazie milleee.


----------



## Sempervirens

Salve  a tutti! Prima di iniziarne una mia ho consultato il filone delle discussioni e ho trovato questa. Procedo qui.

Vi volevo chiedere se tra di voi c'è ancora qualche _dinosauro _che usa il verbo solere. 

È da un bel po' di tempo che non lo  vedo più in circolazione e ho come la vaga impressione che usandolo molti non mi capirebbero. Proprio come mi è successo giorni addietro che, commentando a mo' di Cicerone qualcosa su di una comunità intermontana ai piedi del contro appennino toscano (...) , m'è venuto spontaneo di mettere nel discorso _''solevano asciolvere...''_ ; ed eccoti bocche spalancate che palesavano smarrimento.

Sono io che dovrei _parlare come mangio_?  Devo dunque mettere nel cassetto dei ricordi questo verbo quando ritornerò in Italia? 
Voi lo usate? Voi se lo sentite lo  capite? Boh!  Vabbè, grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Semper. 
Forse l'accostamento dei due verbi è intenzionale, per sortire l'effetto, ma immagino che l'eventuale smarrimento per _solevano _sarà sicuramente passato in second'ordine rispetto a quello per _asciolvere_.
Insomma direi piuttosto che dovresti parlare come... fai colazione/merenda!


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Semper.
> Forse l'accostamento dei due verbi è intenzionale, per sortire l'effetto, ma immagino che l'eventuale smarrimento per _solevano _sarà sicuramente passato in second'ordine rispetto a quello per _asciolvere_.
> Insomma direi piuttosto che dovresti parlare come... fai colazione/merenda!



Ciao, Necsus! Ecco! Confermi un mio presentimento! Sì, difatti l'intento era meramente culturale. 

Scherzi e analogie a parte, se invece di parlare come mangio dovessi _mangiare per come parlo_, allora direi che lo sto già facendo! Con la cura basica che sto seguendo, _tofu _e _tonyu  _mattina e sera, pure l'idioma deve esserne rimasto affetto!

Saluti


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Semper
Anch'io come Necsus penso che lo stupore degli ascoltatori sia dovuto più all'uso del termine _asciolvere _che all'uso del verbo _solere. _Per quanto mi riguarda, _solere_ lo uso e lo capisco bene quando lo sento; devo ammettere che così non è per tutti qui. Mentre di _asciolvere_ l'ho sentito solo dire (o l'ho letto da qualche parte? Non ricordo), non l'ho mai usato, e pensavo di conoscerne il verbo, inteso come _mangiare_, mentre noto che è arcaico ed è rimasto in uso il solo sostantivo col senso di _colazione, merenda _che io sinceramente non conoscevo.

EDIT: Ora ricordo di averlo sentito dire al centro Italia, mai qui al settentrione.


----------



## Sempervirens

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Semper
> Anch'io come Necsus penso che lo stupore degli ascoltatori sia dovuto più all'uso del termine _asciolvere _che all'uso del verbo _solere. _Per quanto mi riguarda, _solere_ lo uso e lo capisco bene quando lo sento; devo ammettere che così non è per tutti qui. Mentre di _asciolvere_ l'ho sentito solo dire (o l'ho letto da qualche parte? Non ricordo), non l'ho mai usato, e pensavo di conoscerne il verbo, inteso come _mangiare_, mentre noto che è arcaico ed è rimasto in uso il solo sostantivo col senso di _colazione, merenda _che io sinceramente non conoscevo.
> 
> EDIT: Ora ricordo di averlo sentito dire al centro Italia, mai qui al settentrione.



Ciao, dragonseven!  Lasciando stare per un momento solere, e passando a asciolvere. A me questo verbo è rimasto come scolpito nella memoria. Lo posso usare per completare la terna dei pasti: asciolvere, desinare, cenare.  Ah, posso aggiungere anche pranzare al posto di desinare.

Venni a sapere che asciolvere significava sciogliere il digiuno, quello notturno, quel periodo in cui gli antichi non mangiavano, dalle 18,00 alle 6,00. Con il fatto che le abitudini sono cambiate, forse è venuto meno l'uso di questo verbo. Che peccato però! Sebbene in controcorrente con le tendenze d'oggigiorno, io mi prodigherò affinché venga riabilitato.


----------



## dragonseven

Sempervirens said:


> ...io mi prodigherò affinché venga riabilitato.


 Adesso che lo conosco posso unirmi a te e darti una mano


----------



## quasi.stellar

Dunque, asciolvere significa sciogliere il digiuno notturno che solitamente avveniva dopo aver pregato e detto/ascoltato la messa o le preghiere del mattutino.

Per tornare al verbo solere, trovo che il verbo, bellissimo e molto antico (senza però arrivare ai dinosauri, basta la terza media  ) sta un po' andando in disuso, visto che oggidì le giovani generazioni lo stanno abbandonando come troppo colto (peccato mortalissimo).
A solere viene per lo più preferita la perifrasi "essere solito" o addirittura l'avverbiazione, _di solito_ mi capita di.

Ma è una tendenza della lingua per niente ancora codificata, e in verità il nostro bell'elegante verbo continua a sopravvivere con somma ed elegante indifferenza.


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> il nostro bell'elegante verbo continua a sopravvivere


E' proprio così.
La coniugazione del verbo 'solere' è comunque un po' complessa, ed a beneficio di stranieri che eventualmente leggano questo thread (ad es. la gentile Angelica che lo ha aperto nel 2009 - sempreché se ne interessi dopo 17 anni) riporto qui il presente indicativo:
io soglio, tu suoli, egli suole, noi sogliamo, voi solete, essi sogliono.



bearded man said:


> dopo 17 anni


Oops, intendevo naturalmente 7 anni.


----------



## quasi.stellar




----------



## Linda_steele

A me non sembra così in disuso, certo non è frequentissimo però si sente anche al di fuori della locuzione "si suol dire", no?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Linda 

Onestamente, a me non vengono in mente altre espressioni.


----------



## ohbice

"... solea danzar la sera intra di quei... " è il poco Leopardi che mi è rimasto, asciolvere andrebbe discusso in un altro topic


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, P  

Stai confermando che oggi il verbo "solere" non è molto usato?


----------



## ohbice

Sono solito dare ripetizioni di matematica a mia nipote. Sì, _solere _non lo uso così spesso


----------



## quasi.stellar

Effettivamente la prima persona ind.presente non si usa molto, sia (suppongo) per difficoltà di pronuncia, sia forse per la facile confusione con ''soglio'' (Soglio Pontificio, ecc.).
Le altre forme invece si usano, magari non di frequente e magari soprattutto in contesti colti.
In particolare la forma ''si suole'', ''si soleva'' e la forma non impersonale si usano anche indipendentemente dal verbo dire: ''solevano rientrare tardi'', ''chiese come in quel paese solevano/solessero fare''.

Quello che è interessante è che per la natura continuativa del verbo e per la natura puntuale del passato remoto (preterito perfetto) il passato remoto non si usa. E per analoghe ragioni di logica non si usa neanche il futuro.


----------



## Linda_steele

Sì, non intendevo in espressioni cristallizzate. In frasi di fario tipo: "soleva visitare i nonni tutti i venerdì" e cose del genere. Mmm forse parlo come un libro degli anni 30


----------



## quasi.stellar

No no, parli come un libro scritto bene !


----------

